# Ford 3600 won't go to 4th or reverse



## datyat (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a Ford 3600 with 6 forward gears and two reverse. The left shifter shifts between High and Low with no problem. On the right shifter, I can only get the two forward gears on the left side of the "H"; It will not slide over to the other side of the "H". I opened the top and the rail on the right would not rotate, but would shift in and out.

What could be hanging it up?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I also have a 3600 with a 6 speed transmission. Wonderful machine. 

As you are seated on the tractor, the right hand shift lever is the two speed (Hi-Lo) shifter. The left hand shift lever is the transmission (H pattern) shifter.


----------



## datyat (Aug 20, 2012)

Harry,
Mine must be different than yours? The Hi-lo is definitely the left shifter and the "H" pattern is on the right. Mine will not shift to the side of the "H" with the reverse and higher forward gear. 

It goes into neutral just fine.
The PTO will engage/disengage.
The clutch seems to engage/disengage.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I attached a diagram of the six speed tranny, which illustrates the shift levers. The longer lever is the transmission gear shift lever (#37 on the diagram). The two speed Hi-Lo shift lever is the shorter lever (#38 on the diagram).

I also attached two photos of my shift levers for comparison. Can you see any differences? The shorter shift lever is on the right as you are seated on the tractor.


----------



## datyat (Aug 20, 2012)

Harry,
That looks like mine and I may have goofed last Friday and tried to shift wrong. I don't use it often, but I will try it again this weekend. I hope it was operator error because that sounds cheaper than fixing the transmission!

Thank you.


----------

